# Yellow/Orange Tropheus and some other mixed Cichlid?



## MrCastro3

I bought this Tropheus yesterday. I've never seen one like it and my internet is too slow right now to dig through the Species lists. If it's worth it, I'll go back and buy the other 4 









I also saw these guys swimming around. I have a feeling this guy mixes all kinds of cichlids together to get these lookin like this.


----------



## aquariam

Looks like an Othopharynx/protomelas cross... Probably going to be gorgeous... hybrids are bad though.


----------



## MrCastro3

I need more info on the Tropheus. It's very orange and has yellow more prominent in the head area.


----------



## brittone05

I am so not even knowledgeable with goldfish but decided to google a bit - could it be one of these or is the newbie even more lacking in brains than she feels right now lol

Tropheus morii Ilangi


----------



## KMNL

Aw, they're going to be gorgeous looking fish. I always thought hybrids were ugly, I had a perlmut-cobalt zebra mix which was butt at first but he blossomed. He died a couple days ago though...my fish have been on a killing rampage recently


----------



## 24Tropheus

My guess and it realy is a guess as the photo is not great, is the Tropheus (and not a healthy looking one as are many of these if I am right) is one of the line bred guys of Kiriza. A resesive gene gives em this colour and reduced size and health from I guess inbreeding or lack of selection to keep em good looking and healthy.









All the best James


----------



## noki

The fish is the second photo are very much hormoned Protomelas sp."Taiwan Reef". Most will lose the color. They may not even be males. Don't think they are hybrids.


----------



## MattyP

i agree with noki the fish in the Protomelas Taiwan Reef are EXTREMLY Hormoned they seem too small for that much color. especially since every fish in the tank has that color...


----------



## MattyP

i agree with noki the fish in the Protomelas Taiwan Reef are EXTREMLY Hormoned they seem too small for that much color. especially since every fish in the tank has that color...


----------



## MrCastro3

I've had the feeling for a while this guy had juiced fish. I've seen him with small Lwanda in full color.


----------



## Fogelhund

24Tropheus said:


> My guess and it realy is a guess as the photo is not great, is the Tropheus (and not a healthy looking one as are many of these if I am right) is one of the line bred guys of Kiriza. A resesive gene gives em this colour and reduced size and health from I guess inbreeding or lack of selection to keep em good looking and healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best James


Agreed on the ID.

A friend of mine was one of the original sources for these in the hobby. Perhaps more have been bred from wild specimens since, but as of a few years ago, it was just one colony in Germany and one in Canada throwing these things. Both the German and Canadian Colony were Wildcaught fish. The F1 fish were all smaller, and not quite as healthy as normal specimens. Breeding the yellows, to the yellows did not make them smaller still, or less heathly than the F1 versions were.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Fogelhund said:


> Breeding the yellows, to the yellows did not make them smaller still, or less heathly than the F1 versions were.


Interesting thanks for that. (I was rather clumbsy with my words) I guess it would take more generations for further noticable loss of vigour from inbreeding than just breeding brother sister first generation from wilds once (then again with a big colony they might well not be as close as brother sister) (crossing the young from the two groups might be a good idea to help the vigour of the line long term?).
Interesting that the vigour seems so linked to the colour mutation. I guess it must code for or be linked to something more important than just colour.
All the best James


----------



## MrCastro3

I'm going to try and get more clearer pictures of him tonight. I went back to the lfs and asked. They told me it was an albino "starburst". Sounded like like a "pet shop" selling point more than a scientific description.

I have to say there's not a single fish in the tank that bothers him. He's got nice yellow and orange. Totally off the wall color from the rest of the tropheus I have.


----------



## MrCastro3

Here's more pics. One of them has a white spot. I thought it was ich at first but it was just a piece of crushed coral or something in the water. 
* I had to show off my two Zaire Blue 8)


----------



## 24Tropheus

Sure looks more attractive and healthier on the later photos. 8) 
Dunno about mixing Troph with fronts as the easiest mix long term but it has been done with success.
Good looking tank.

All the best James


----------



## Petrochromislover

its a Tropheus red Phoenix its an Asian line bred fish


----------



## 24Tropheus

Petrochromislover said:


> its a Tropheus red Phoenix its an Asian line bred fish


I think thats it too now. :wink: 








All the best James


----------



## nauTik

aquariam said:


> Looks like an Othopharynx/protomelas cross... Probably going to be gorgeous... hybrids are bad though.


idk they look pretty small to ALL be displaying that much color, likely hormoned imo.


----------



## 24Tropheus

Very old thread but I think I stumbled upon the origin of these fish.

In Cichlid news http://www.cichlidnews.com/issues/2010oct/whatsnew.html









"This aquarium morph produced in Burundi from a Tropheus sp. Karambe has a pink colored body similar to an albino form but lacks red eyes. With the strong red coloration suffused throughout the body, this rare strain is called Red Bishop and should be a hit with Tropheus fans."

I guess it is now mass produced in various places.

All the best James


----------

